# Gauge cluster replaced



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok...I've had this problem for a long time now and finally got it fixed under warranty, or did I...

~Problem~

Randomly, when shifting out of Park or into Park the speedometer jumps to 100mph and it starts beeping loudly.

~Actions~

1. One year ago or longer - dealer could not duplicate problem.

2. August '07 - 5 1/2 hours in the waiting room! Dealer removes cluster, finds defect - will call when part arrives.

3. December '07 - go in for an oil change, inquire about the gauge cluster; PART NEVER ORDERED, whoops - "sorry sir, we have to remove the cluster AGAIN to get the part number off the back of it". Are you kidding me? No part number in the system?!

4. January '08 - drop off the car so they can remove the cluster to get the part number (again). Car gets returned to me; cluster on order arrives in 4 days. I thought this was fishy since I know the parts on this car take forever to locate and receive.

5. This week - Monday - drop car off again in the morning, 8am - I get a call at 11:15am - "Hi sir. Your car is all ready!" I pick up the car around 5:40pm and the odometer has 404 lLESS miles on it! I assumed this meant that the gauge cluster was in fact changed.

6. Today - Shift from Park to Reverse - *BEEEEP BEEEP* 100mph! WTF!!!!!!! :shutme

~Questions~

Did I get 2 defective clusters?

Was the cluster NOT even changed?

Is the cluster NOT the real problem?

The sh!t that they put me through - First having me wait over 5 hours in the waiting room to find out there was a defect - Never ordering the part - Making me drop the car off to get the cluster removed a second time to obtain the part number a second time - Bringing the car back again to drop off to replace the cluster - Problem still there -

That's ok, when I bring it in again I'm telling them not only to FIX this problem but to replace my headlight switch because it doesn't light up any more (except for the extreme left portion of the switch) and my PRND321 doesn't light up anymore. :willy:

I am reaching the point of insanity. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

take her back to dealer again, or go to another dealership. That sucks.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

I see your in NJ, where exactly at? If it's not too far you should bring it to Mcguire Pontiac on route 46 east. That's where I bring my goat and the guys there are great and always take time to bs w/ me about cars and stuff. One mechanic Billy even gave me his number and said to call him if I wanted to get any aftermarket parts installed and he'd do it on the side for cheap. Good luck. :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Devils3023 said:


> I see your in NJ, where exactly at? If it's not too far you should bring it to Mcguire Pontiac on route 46 east. That's where I bring my goat and the guys there are great and always take time to bs w/ me about cars and stuff. One mechanic Billy even gave me his number and said to call him if I wanted to get any aftermarket parts installed and he'd do it on the side for cheap. Good luck. :cheers


ill have to remember that one!


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm in Bayonne. I've been to the Green Brook dealer once before somewhat by chance. My friend bought a G6 there and at the same time I left my car there to get a 'clank' fixed on the driver's rear tire when hitting a bump. They found it and fixed it right away...no BS. I was extremely satisfied with them.

So I am definitely considering another dealership (anywhere with a good reputation). The reason I keep going back to the DiFeo Jersey City dealership is its proximity to my home. 

If I do go further away, I will wait until the Spring when I take my Camaro back out (and I have more time) and can use that car for however long it takes to fix the GTO. I'm done with this drop off and pick up rental BS.

I have a huge laundry list of maintenance that might as well get done ALL at the same time: brakes all around, oil change, transmission fluid change, fuel injection/induction cleaning, gauges, headlight switch light, PRN321 light, and whatever else I can think of...so I might as well bang that out all at once and go the extra mile to a good service center.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> ill have to remember that one!


Yeah, just ask for Billy and tell him Dave w/ the black gto sent you to see him about getting some parts installed. Everybody there is great. The service/parts mgr there Brian even found me an oem sap rocker panel when i cracked mine on a curb a few months ago and had it shipped in from a dealer in California.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I used to work at MIller Pontiac in woodbridge. I know all the people that work there. PM me if you want any info. They're a great group of guys


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

JerseyGoat said:


> I used to work at MIller Pontiac in woodbridge. I know all the people that work there. PM me if you want any info. They're a great group of guys


The funny thing is that I work less then a minute down the road from Miller :cheers


----------



## wutanga13x (Jan 22, 2008)

maybe its not a cluster problem??? lol speed sensor? or something???


----------



## wutanga13x (Jan 22, 2008)

ps. i want a new cluster.....that way i can sell the car with less miles lol.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I hate to hear this and I'll be watching for the answers...the beeps are probably where you have the speed sensor set...as for the needle doing the jump...mine does this every once in awhile but...
Bill


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

wutanga13x said:


> ps. i want a new cluster.....that way i can sell the car with less miles lol.


Well the 404 miles doesn't 'add' much, if any, value to the car if I was to sell it. However, at least that gives me 404 extra miles in my warranty! arty:


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

silversport said:


> I hate to hear this and I'll be watching for the answers...the beeps are probably where you have the speed sensor set...as for the needle doing the jump...mine does this every once in awhile but...
> Bill


Yes, exactly...I meant to write that in my post. Part of the beeping is the overspeed chime (set at 80mph). So the needle jumping to 100mph does cause this to go off.

BUT...

The actual beeping sounds crazy because it is also beeping another message. It starts off sounding like the Mary Had a Little Lamb song :lol: and then I hear the obnoxious overspeed chime. Sometimes I see on the digital display (Brake (!)) or something similar to that. I have to watch the display more often, the flying needle always catches my eye and then I miss the display message. If I am not mistaken, the 'brake' message happens when I pull into my driveway which slopes downward. Is there a sensor that alerts you to apply the parking brake?

Thanks for keeping an eye out.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I can certainly relate with your dealer woes. Good luck on your quest for the right dealer


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Maybe your BCM is acting goofy? This is your car's brain. Maybe replacing it will cure your problem. This is an overview of the BCM Reference this >>

The Body Control Module (BCM) supplies vehicle occupants with visual and audible information and controls various vehicle functions, To provide and receive information, the module is interfaced to the vehicle's serial bus communications network. This network consists of the powertrain control module (PCM), the Transmission Control Module (TCM) , the electro/mechanical instrument cluster (MIC) , the Airbag Control Module (ACM) , the Compass/mini-trip module and the Controller Antilock brake Module (CAB). The BCM is operational when battery power is supplied to the module. Ignition switch power is needed for ignition switch functions.

The BCM provides the following features:
• Automatic door locks
• Battery protection
• Chimes
• Compass/mini-trip support
• Courtesy lamps
• BCM diagnostic support
• Door lock inhibit
• Headlamp time delay
• Ignition key lamp
• Illuminated entry
• Instrument panel dimming
*• Mechanical instrument cluster support*
• Power door locks (with/without remote keyless entry)
• Sliding door memory lock
• Vehicle Theft Security system (VTSS)
• Windshield wipers / washers (front and rear)


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

GTOjon...here's to hoping they get this fixed...I don't forget the information that you gave me on the "rattle"...gave your fix to the boys at the dealership who had tried several things and shouted Victory at each try only to have failed...you came through for me...no rattle since...!...take care buddy and good luck!
Bill


----------



## catalina421 (Jan 22, 2009)

*IPC problem*

I had a somewhat similar problem tonight, I started it up and the analog speedometer jumped right to 40 just sitting there, i shut it off and restarted the vehicle and it was fine. An unrelated problem is the button to lower the volume on my steering wheel sometimes raises the volume. one last issue my wife gets whiplash under heavy acceleration.


----------

